# preying mantis



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

hi, i regulary find preying mantis in my room and house and i would love to keep one...
what do you feed them? and how often etc.?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

You can Feed them live crickets or any appropriate size insect. Unless it a large mantis use crickets the size of the mantises head or smaller. mist the enclosure a few times a day but dont saturate it to give it water. Feed as much as it will eat once a day.


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

cool thanks...
and how big do the normal green ones get?
and what size tank do they need?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Never kept any native ones but I would assume around 4-5 inches. When their small you can keep them in those little plastic critter cages you can get in pet stores, a large one I would use a 5-10 gallon tank with a tight fitting screen. for substrate you can use repti-bark.


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

cool thanks alot... i will set about trying to catch one tomorrow... those little buggers always claw at me, scary sh*t (lol)


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

cool


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

good luck with him


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> good luck with him
> [snapback]950401[/snapback]​


thanks


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

things dont acutally need to be as big as the head or smaller, considering prey manti(spelling?) dont swallow things whole , but eat like corn on a cob


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

if you do end up catching one it would be cool to see some pics of it


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

i havn't actually looked for one yet because my texas have layed eggs and i have been a little pre-occupied(sp?) i will look for one soon...


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

HyBrid said:


> i havn't actually looked for one yet because my texas have layed eggs and i have been a little pre-occupied(sp?) i will look for one soon...
> [snapback]957170[/snapback]​


gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------

